# Puff Lifestyle - History of the Cigar Store Indian



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

We walk past them without a second glance. They star in television shows, grace the cover of books, and stand vigil over one of the world's great...

Read the full article here: Puff Lifestyle - History of the Cigar Store Indian


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

You know, I've always seen them but never wondered why. Now I know lol.


----------

